# 11th Annual Broads with Rods Fishing Tournament for Women



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

We are excited to announce the 11th annual Broads with Rods Fishing Tournament for Women, this event will take place on May 12th, 2018 at Capt. Mark's Bastrop Marina. We have added a few new venues besides the live auction, and silent auction, food, etc. There will be a crawfish boil contest, with 15-20 teams competing, we will also have around 15 vendors offering jewelry, ladies boutiques, fishing tackle, etc. also a live band ..80's Plus will be performing. Please visit our website www.broadswithrodsfishingtournaments.com.


----------



## KHooker22 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Auction question*

Will there be another ladder table up for auction this year? I loved the one you had in last years auction!


----------



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

*2018 broads with rods fishing tournament for women*

Thank you for your interest, yes we will have a ladder table,also a unique spool table ,with a fire place in the middle, we will have over 30 items for our live auction. Thanks


----------

